# Lucas Browne vs Julius Long - Friday night FTA telecast



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

According to Lucas Browne's twitter he has a new opponent for August 14th - Argentinian Icho Larenas 15-3.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

I wonder what happened to Gonzalo Omar Basile? 

Perhaps the fight clashed with his next tattoo appointment.

Short notice for his replacement Larenas. Hope his passport is in order.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Must have been a transferable ticket. Wonder what happened to Mr tattoo? This guy really hasn't fought anyone. Really bad notice too. It only remains to be seen if Lucas can KO him.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

* Browne faces big-punching Larenas following Basile withdrawal *

CANADIAN MMA star turned boxer Icho "The Bulldog" Larenas has stepped in to face Lucas Browne at The Melbourne Pavilion next Friday (August 14) following the withdrawal of Gonzalo Basile.

With Browne on the verge of a WBA world title shot, the fight is a potential banana skin and some would argue that Larenas presents a greater challenge than that posed by Basile.

The Quebec-born former UFC participant has won 15 of 18 fights since swapping the Octagon for the square ring and 14 of his opponents have failed to hear the final bell.

"Nothing has changed from my perspective. I'm ready to do a job, get back in the ring and get this guy out of there...The same as every fight," Lucas, 22-0 (19 KOs), said.

"I've seen Larenas fight once or twice before in the UFC and on YouTube. He's an aggressive guy who comes out fast and aggressive. It might be a short night if he keeps that game plan.

"I don't like to leave it up to the judges. I'm the hardest hitting heavyweight in the world and I look forward to putting on a good show."

Matt Clark, Browne's manager, believes Basille's withdrawal came due to "cold feet" rather than an injury, but he's confident that his man will not be affected by the late notice change of opponent.

"Basile quite clearly thought twice about coming over here to face Browne," he explained. "Everything was agreed by all parties but what can I say? He got cold feet, simple as that.

"Through the excellent work of Juan Pablo Manfredi, one of the best agents in boxing, we have secured an opponent for Lucas at such short notice.

"Clearly this isn't an easy thing to do with Lucas being undefeated and probably the hardest puncher in the division. Not many guys like to put their hand up at short notice to potentially get their nose caved in.

"It is critical Lucas gets back in the ring and despite a change of opponent, he's focused on his performance and nothing else. Larenas is built like a Sherman tank so Lucas will have to be careful early, shake off some rust and then break him down and get him out of there in spectacular fashion."

He added: "Lucas remains as the mandatory challenger to the winner between Chagaev and Oquendo. That bout is due to take place in the next couple of months. We've also told Deontay Wilder's team that we are open to offers to have Lucas challenge Deontay for his WBC title. The line must have been crackling with static because there's been no reply!"

Next Friday's bill will see Browne make the second defence of his WBA Intercontinental crown. The show is promoted by Brian Amatruda and will broadcast free to air across Australia on Channel 9.

http://www.worldboxingnews.net/2015...-punching-larenas-following-basile-withdrawal


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Spider said:


> * Browne faces big-punching Larenas following Basile withdrawal *
> 
> CANADIAN MMA star turned boxer Icho "The Bulldog" Larenas has stepped in to face Lucas Browne at The Melbourne Pavilion next Friday (August 14) following the withdrawal of Gonzalo Basile.


Fuck me, some people throw the word star around rather loosely


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

whipsy said:


> Fuck me, some people throw the word star around rather loosely


He's hardly a star in the boxing ring either. Was watching a couple of his fights yesterday and I get the feeling he will piss Lucas off pretty quickly with his approach and get severely KOed for his trouble.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Really average opponent, especially for a future world title challenger in Browne. Putting this kind of opponent in with Browne on FTA kind of reinforces what the public think about boxing


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Really average opponent, especially for a future world title challenger in Browne. Putting this kind of opponent in with Browne on FTA kind of reinforces what the public think about boxing


Larenas is a wild man who swings haymakers and is pretty liberal with his head. Lucas will want to ensure Larenas doesn't crash that head into the scar tissue from his head clash with Bahoeli - the last thing he needs is another busted eye with his Chaegev title fight finally about to come to fruition.


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Really average opponent, especially for a future world title challenger in Browne. Putting this kind of opponent in with Browne on FTA kind of reinforces what the public think about boxing


I reckon it could have the opposite effect. Lucas is Aussie as they come. People are gonna jump on his bandwagon like they did with Greeny, and if he knocks some guy out cold (remember the general public have no idea how good or hopeless this Larena is) Then they are going to rate him even more.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

whipsy said:


> I reckon it could have the opposite effect. Lucas is Aussie as they come. People are gonna jump on his bandwagon like they did with Greeny, and if he knocks some guy out cold (remember the general public have no idea how good or hopeless this Larena is) Then they are going to rate him even more.


TV viewers who aren't boxing fans will look at the big tattooed Larenas, see that he's come from overseas and has a 15-3 record, and think to themselves, geez he looks like a tough opponent. The ring announcer will then apply a bit more spin, and the TV punters will be even more concerned for Lucas Browne's wellbeing.

Then Browne will brutally KO Larenas in only a few rounds, and the TV punters will be asking themselves why Browne isn't fighting Mike Tyson next up :smile


----------



## whipsy (May 29, 2013)

Spider said:


> TV viewers who aren't boxing fans will look at the big tattooed Larenas, see that he's come from overseas and has a 15-3 record, and think to themselves, geez he looks like a tough opponent. The ring announcer will then apply a bit more spin, and the TV punters will be even more concerned for Lucas Browne's wellbeing.
> 
> Then Browne will brutally KO Larenas in only a few rounds, and the TV punters will be asking themselves why Browne isn't fighting Mike Tyson next up :smile


Exactly


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Icho Larenas in action against Alfredo Ruiz Diaz II. This was the rematch between the pair. Diaz having won their initial contest on points.






Beware of that head Lucas. Best you get him out of there ASAP.


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Spider said:


> Icho Larenas in action against Alfredo Ruiz Diaz II. This was the rematch between the pair. Diaz having won their initial contest on points.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't even sit through this fight.

I have to echo the comments above, anyone that looks big and mean enough will ignite the casual fans interest and do good things for Browne in regard to name recognition, especially with the fight free-to-air.

More dedicated boxing fans have a right to be pissed off with this sort of match making, no doubt Browne is pretty pissed off with his inactivity also.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

67_special said:


> I couldn't even sit through this fight.
> 
> I have to echo the comments above, anyone that looks big and mean enough will ignite the casual fans interest and do good things for Browne in regard to name recognition, especially with the fight free-to-air.
> 
> More dedicated boxing fans have a right to be pissed off with this sort of match making, no doubt Browne is pretty pissed off with his inactivity also.


I'll watch it on free-to-air. But there's no way I'd pay to watch it.

Dedicated boxing fans have a right to be disappointed, but remember this fight was arranged on about 14 days notice after the other tattooed guy pulled the pin (and yes I realize the first guy wasn't much chop either).

Another thing to factor in is, if boxers relied purely on the money of dedicated fight fans they would all starve. For big fights a big slice of the money comes from the pockets of 'theatre goers.'


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

I think they did pretty well to get ANYONE at 2 weeks notice. Even a 375 boxrec ranked club fighter.
Shouldn't last long - Icho averages 2.3 rounds a fight one way or the other..


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

tylerdurden said:


> I think they did pretty well to get ANYONE at 2 weeks notice. Even a 375 boxrec ranked club fighter.
> Shouldn't last long - Icho averages 2.3 rounds a fight one way or the other..


Yeah they had their free to air tv commitment to keep, probably had a plane ticket already paid for and transferable by name and Lucas would have gone Berko if he didn't get to fight. They did what they had to.


----------



## PIRA (Jun 6, 2013)

Could be an upset here. As limited as Icho is he is young, big and fit enough to outwork Browne. Add Fenech as trainer and it's almost guaranteed to go wrong.atsch


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

PIRA said:


> Could be an upset here. As limited as Icho is he is young, big and fit enough to outwork Browne. Add Fenech as trainer and it's almost guaranteed to go wrong.atsch


He's 6'1 (not big) 34 yrs old (not young), and he's on 2 weeks notice travelling from Argentina, and trains for 4-6 round club fights (not fit), so no - no upset
His last 7 fights have ONE win between them


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

tylerdurden said:


> I think they did pretty well to get ANYONE at 2 weeks notice. Even a 375 boxrec ranked club fighter.
> Shouldn't last long - Icho averages 2.3 rounds a fight one way or the other..


Browne just needs a fight to blow some cobwebs off before taking on Chaegev. It is far from ideal/ But it is what it is on 14 days notice, and I can't see Larenas causing Browne any trouble outside of an elbow or headbutt opening up a cut on Browne.

Welcome aboard too :cheers


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Spider said:


> I'll watch it on free-to-air. But there's no way I'd pay to watch it.
> 
> Dedicated boxing fans have a right to be disappointed, but remember this fight was arranged on about 14 days notice after the other tattooed guy pulled the pin (and yes I realize the first guy wasn't much chop either).
> 
> Another thing to factor in is, if boxers relied purely on the money of dedicated fight fans they would all starve. For big fights a big slice of the money comes from the pockets of 'theatre goers.'


Good call


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

Spider said:


> Browne just needs a fight to blow some cobwebs off before taking on Chaegev. It is far from ideal/ But it is what it is on 14 days notice, and I can't see Larenas causing Browne any trouble outside of an elbow or headbutt opening up a cut on Browne.
> 
> Welcome aboard too :cheers


Cheers Spider :cheers


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

PIRA said:


> Could be an upset here. As limited as Icho is he is young, big and fit enough to outwork Browne. Add Fenech as trainer and it's almost guaranteed to go wrong.atsch


Good get on predicting Rob Powdrill's upset win over Hooper. But I think you're on the wrong tram here mate.

Larenas is keen. But extremely limited. You can probably write your own ticket if you want to back him.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Now unbeaten Dillian Whyte (15-0, 12 KOs) says heâ€™d like to fight Lucas Browne or EBU champion Erkan Teper on September 12th at the O2 Arena in London. 

â€œI would love to fight Browne on the 12th of next month be a good fight,â€ Whyte posted onTwitter. 

Browne replied "heâ€™d like to take the fight but he didnâ€™t think his promoter would allow him too". Browne's tweet has since been taken down.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Icho isn't coming now, he's an accused drug dealer :lol:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629799073005047808
They're looking for someone else. Bloody short notice now! Jason Gavern on Twitter has said he can come to the party again if needed! He cant fight Gavern again.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> Now unbeaten Dillian Whyte (15-0, 12 KOs) says heâ€™d like to fight Lucas Browne or EBU champion Erkan Teper on September 12th at the O2 Arena in London.
> 
> â€œI would love to fight Browne on the 12th of next month be a good fight,â€ Whyte posted onTwitter.
> 
> Browne replied "heâ€™d like to take the fight but he didnâ€™t think his promoter would allow him too". Browne's tweet has since been taken down.





> @Jamie_xxvi hatton doesn't want it
> 
> - Lucas Browne (@bigdaddybrowne1) August 8, 2015


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I think Lucas should take Solomon Huamono. Perfect opportunity for him to put this fight behind him and shut some mouths.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I think Lucas should take Solomon Huamono. Perfect opportunity for him to put this fight behind him and shut some mouths.


Yeah I think sol would take it short notice for the cash


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

There is nothing to be gained from fighting Gavern again only ridicule.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> There is nothing to be gained from fighting Gavern again only ridicule.


True. What a bloody shambles though.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> True. What a bloody shambles though.


Complete shambles.

Been saying for a couple of years now that Browne should get as far away from Hatton as possible. Possibly too late now.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Complete shambles.
> 
> Been saying for a couple of years now that Browne should get as far away from Hatton as possible. Possibly too late now.


It is frustrating for all concerned and I'm sure for no one more so than Lucas himself. But provided he gets an opponent, gets a win, and lands the Chaegev fight next, life won't be too bad.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

5 days out from headlining a televised card and Lucas Browne doesn't have an opponent. Whose door will team Browne be knocking on next ???

Card shaping up well otherwise >>>

Browne vs ????????

Tomlinson vs Aguelo

Ritchie vs Sharpe

Balla vs Sands

Calilleri vs Smith

Opetaia vs Manual

Abdallah vs Tarau

Broadhurst vs TBA


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> 5 days out from headlining a televised card and Lucas Browne doesn't have an opponent. Whose door will team Browne be knocking on next ???
> 
> Card shaping up well otherwise >>>
> 
> ...


Would he be a surprise if he was pulled from the card?


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

> @JohnHoolan @HattonBoxingTV @Kieza_cmail ive got one, just not sure if I can announce it yet
> 
> - Lucas Browne (@bigdaddybrowne1) August 9, 2015





> @JohnHoolan @bigdaddybrowne1 @Kieza_cmail He has an opponent. We're announcing it today.
> 
> - Hatton Boxing (@HattonBoxingTV) August 9, 2015


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Julius Long ??

http://boxrec.com/boxer/30144


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Spider said:


> Julius Long ??
> 
> http://boxrec.com/boxer/30144


Solid guess I reckon.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Julius Long (18-16-0) now confirmed as Lucas Browne's opponent for the FTA card this Friday night. All 7ft 1 of him.

Long has lost 10 of his last 11 fights and been stopped 6 times.

Here's a very brief look at Long circa 2009 >>>


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Julius Long's most recent outing against Izuagbe Ugonoh less than 2 months ago.

*DON'T MISS* LONG'S STAREDOWN WHILST THE REF ISSUES FINAL INSTRUCTIONS - PRICELESS!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Lucas gets to keep the Free to air opportunity. That's really all it is. I hope he gets lined up with a tougher fight around November. Perhaps even the likes of Ugonoh??


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

They will be playing the 'Giant' card big time to promote it.


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Lucas gets to keep the Free to air opportunity. That's really all it is. I hope he gets lined up with a tougher fight around November. Perhaps even the likes of Ugonoh??


Chagaev I'd say... Read rumours elsewhere that they were talking about Chagaev v Oquendo in late September.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

As poor as this guy's record is, it is a potential banana skin bearing in mind how long Browne has been out and how frustrated he seems to have become with his inactivity!


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

A 7ft orthodox is not ideal preparation for a 5"11 southpaw, but good on Julius for stepping up.
The only southpaw Browne's faced was Colin Wilson 12 fights ago -he could really have done with a southpaw like Joey Abell or Donovan Dennis before he fights Chagaev.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Arnold Cream said:


> Chagaev I'd say... Read rumours elsewhere that they were talking about Chagaev v Oquendo in late September.


Yeah, I think provided Browne gets some quality rounds out of Julius Long, he will put the cue in the rack and bide his time working with any southpaws they can find in readiness for Chaegev.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

* Lucas Browne Will Now Face Long, Larenas is Out *

LUCAS "BIG DADDY" BROWNE will now face giant American Julius "Towering Inferno" Long next Friday night (August 14) due to Icho Larenas pulling out as a result of legal problems.

Larenas was himself a replacement for Gonzalo Basile, but Hatton Promotions' international matchmaker Philippe Fondu received word late on Thursday that it was unlikely that the Canadian former MMA star would be allowed to leave Argentina, where he is now based.

After working through the night, Fondu, Browne's manager Matt Clark, and agent Juan Pablo Manfredi, managed to secure a deal with 7ft 1in Long, who is a very experienced pro and has fought a who's who of the heavyweight division.

The fight will be a ten round non-title contest and is being televised live free to air across Australia on Channel 9.

Browne said: "It's part of boxing and again, I'm used to it. I just worry about my performance and I'm happy my team has again secured an opponent. I can't wait to put on a show.

"Much respect to Julius for taking the fight at such short notice, that's the sign of a warrior. He's a big man so it'll be like I'm preparing for Wilder or Fury!"

Matt Clark added: "A huge thanks to Julius for taking the fight. He is a huge man who is very, very durable. He's been a pleasure to deal with and he always puts up a great show.

"Replacing fighters at short notice is the hardest thing about boxing and the past 48 hours have been a nightmare. Thankfully the show is going on!

"A massive thanks to Ricky Hatton for his continued support and to Brian Amatruda for placing the fight on live television here in Australia."

http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt= ... e&id=94464


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

JohnH said:


> As poor as this guy's record is, it is a potential banana skin bearing in mind how long Browne has been out and how frustrated he seems to have become with his inactivity!


The guy has 1 win in 8 years, and according to you Browne is world class, how can it be a potential banana skin?


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

tylerdurden said:


> A 7ft orthodox is not ideal preparation for a 5"11 southpaw, but good on Julius for stepping up.
> The only southpaw Browne's faced was Colin Wilson 12 fights ago -he could really have done with a southpaw like Joey Abell or Donovan Dennis before he fights Chagaev.


Browne fought 6'1 southpaw Weliver in his last fight....


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Got news said:


> Browne fought 6'1 southpaw Weliver in his last fight....


Welliver is a switch-hitter. He is listed in Boxrec as orthodox and if you re-watch his fight against Browne you will notice his stance changed like the weather. Late in the fight he reverted to southpaw to keep his smashed eye on the far side of Browne.


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

Spider said:


> Welliver is a switch-hitter. He is listed in Boxrec as orthodox and if you re-watch his fight against Browne you will notice his stance changed like the weather. Late in the fight he reverted to southpaw to keep his smashed eye on the far side of Browne.


My memory of that fight is that Welliver fought exclusively in a southpaw stance.


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> The guy has 1 win in 8 years, and according to you Browne is world class, how can it be a potential banana skin?


I've got to agree with you here. Laughable comment really.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Arnold Cream said:


> My memory of that fight is that Welliver fought exclusively in a southpaw stance.


Your memory is failing you then. Welliver switches stance many times during the fight. Take a look at how he began the fight in the still shot below just as an example >>>






Never mind. My memory fails me constantly.


----------



## The Mirage (Aug 27, 2013)

tylerdurden said:


> A 7ft orthodox is not ideal preparation for a 5"11 southpaw, but good on Julius for stepping up.
> The only southpaw Browne's faced was Colin Wilson 12 fights ago -he could really have done with a southpaw like Joey Abell or Donovan Dennis before he fights Chagaev.


Nobody in their right mind would put a guy who is mandatory to a world title fight in with a guy who has 30 wins, 29 by way of knockout. It's Heavyweight boxing and one punch can destroy a career. I'm sure the likes of Abell and Dennis etc will come into consideration for sparring partners though.


----------



## The Mirage (Aug 27, 2013)

Spider said:


> Your memory is failing you then. Welliver switches stance many times during the fight. Take a look at how he began the fight in the still shot below just as an example >>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you're right and Chauncey fights about 8 seconds of a round in a conventional stance.


----------



## Arnold Cream (May 27, 2013)

Spider said:


> Your memory is failing you then. Welliver switches stance many times during the fight. Take a look at how he began the fight in the still shot below just as an example >>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will have to take your word for it. I don't think I could sit through that again.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Arnold Cream said:


> I will have to take your word for it. I don't think I could sit through that again.


Quite understandable. I remembered from watching that tragically ugly fight on TV that Welliver continually switched.

To refresh my memory today I randomly clicked on different portions of the fight and found Welliver alternatively orthodox one click and then southpaw the next. He was getting clobbered so bad he probably didn't even know he was doing it.


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

Fair enough. I don't remember Chauncy's little T-Rex arms throwing a single jab from the southpaw stance, but agree he uses it defensively. No way I'm going back to check. I still think Browne will be underdone for Chagaev. I hope Hatton does shell out for some decent southpaws for sparring


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

This match ups an even bigger farce than the previous matchups. What a complete waste of time

How does browne who speaks about wilder every other sentence try justify this matchup.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> This match ups an even bigger farce than the previous matchups. What a complete waste of time
> 
> How does browne who speaks about wilder every other sentence try justify this matchup.


They got Julius Long on around 5 days notice after Basile and then Larenas pulled out. By that stage they just needed someone, anyone, so as Browne could fulfil his commitment on Friday night.

There are a couple of posters here very close to Browne who might care to elaborate further, but my guess is Browne had virtually no say in the selection of Long because by then they really didn't have a lot of choices.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> The guy has 1 win in 8 years, and according to you Browne is world class, how can it be a potential banana skin?


World class? You're putting words in my mouth.


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

The Mirage said:


> Nobody in their right mind would put a guy who is mandatory to a world title fight in with a guy who has 30 wins, 29 by way of knockout. It's Heavyweight boxing and one punch can destroy a career. I'm sure the likes of Abell and Dennis etc will come into consideration for sparring partners though.


Yeah but he also has 8 losses which came every time Abell stepped up. He hasn't beaten anybody. I would have thought it was an ideal fight, and would have been great preparation.
I hear Team Parker are keen on him as Joseph hasn't fought a good southpaw yet.


----------



## The Mirage (Aug 27, 2013)

tylerdurden said:


> Yeah but he also has 8 losses which came every time Abell stepped up. He hasn't beaten anybody. I would have thought it was an ideal fight, and would have been great preparation.
> I hear Team Parker are keen on him as Joseph hasn't fought a good southpaw yet.


The only thing Abell and Chagaev have in common is that they are southpaws. Regardless of all of that, my original point stands.


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

The Mirage said:


> The only thing Abell and Chagaev have in common is that they are southpaws. Regardless of all of that, my original point stands.


Your original point that Browne shouldn't fight anyone even slightly dangerous?
Fair enough - I get the not-wanting-to-blow-your-shot-to-win-a-paper-title thing. I also get he's been screwed by the WBA
His last fight 9 months ago was Chauncy. What preparation would you have liked to see (if Browne was your fighter) for Chagaev?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The Browne vs Long card will be an extension of the Footy Show. Erin Molan will host the coverage with commentary from Ray Hadley and comments from Anthony Mundine & Bill Dibb.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Lim Jeka(Will Tomlinsons trainer)discusses Will's training camp.

http://www.aus-boxing.com/2015/08/13/lim-jeka-discusses-will-tomlinson-training-camp/


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Its not the size of the dog in the fight.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Its not the size of the dog in the fight.


It's the size of the fight in the dog :thumbsup


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Big Daddy looks like a shortarse there. :ibutt


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

5 days - what ever happens you're a legend Julius
Saying that - I hope Lucas does well


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Browne will ko Long very early with a big overhand right


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

If anyone could help a pom out with a way to view this card, I'd be very grateful.


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

Looks like it'll be streamed by channel 9
http://www.9jumpin.com.au/show/nrlfootyshow/
If it's only for Aussie viewers you could use an unblocker like Hola


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Weights for the battle of the giants tonight >>>

Lucas Browne - 255.25 pounds.

Julius Long - 274.5 pounds.

Bowne almost exactly the same weight as he was Nov last year when he fought Welliver.

Long about 13 pounds lighter than he was only two months ago!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Telecast just started :thumbsup


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

That sure kicked off!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

What channel?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> What channel?


Not on TV yet.

Click here to watch on computer >>>

http://www.9jumpin.com.au/show/nrlfootyshow/

or this one >>>

http://www.9jumpin.com.au/show/nrlfootyshow/latest/2015/august/footy-show-fight-night/


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> Not on TV yet.
> 
> Click here to watch on computer >>>
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, I'll have to wait for it to come on TV, I haven't bothered to fix my computer since I punched it through the wall.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Thanks mate, I'll have to wait for it to come on TV, I haven't bothered to fix my computer since I punched it through the wall.


Trent Broadhurst's fight against Affif Belghecham - the Frenchman who fought Caparallo last fight - just finished.


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

How are you posting this then?
If it's from your phone or tablet you can watch it with this app
http://www.9jumpin.com.au/download/


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

Thought the judges were hard on Affif - especially the one that gave all 6 to Broadhurst


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

tylerdurden said:


> How are you posting this then?
> If it's from your phone or tablet you can watch it with this app
> http://www.9jumpin.com.au/download/


True that, I'm posting from an iPhone, thanks very much.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Mark Dalby vs Dwight Ritchie up now.


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

DBerry said:


> True that, I'm posting from an iPhone, thanks very much.


All good bro. What are you gonna fix first? The wall or the computer?


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

tylerdurden said:


> All good bro. What are you gonna fix first? The wall or the computer?


Missus is on my case to fix the wall, I'm a chippie so it'll be hard to swing a new monitor befor I fix the wall. I clicked on that link and it was like a TV guide without the boxing ( not that TV guides regularly have the boxing).


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

DBerry said:


> Missus is on my case to fix the wall, I'm a chippie so it'll be hard to swing a new monitor befor I fix the wall. I clicked on that link and it was like a TV guide without the boxing ( not that TV guides regularly have the boxing).


Hehe - listen to the missus.
This is the link
https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/9jumpin/id542088539?mt=8
But it sounds like there's a few complaints about quality...


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

tylerdurden said:


> Hehe - listen to the missus.
> This is the link
> https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/9jumpin/id542088539?mt=8
> But it sounds like there's a few complaints about quality...


When's it coming on FTA? I'm now stuck watching a Jenifer Anniston "rom-com" without the fucking com, and I hate rom! FFS, I want out of this nightmare.


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

DBerry said:


> When's it coming on FTA? I'm now stuck watching a Jenifer Anniston "rom-com" without the fucking com, and I hate rom! FFS, I want out of this nightmare.


That's what happens when you punch your computer through the wall lol


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

tylerdurden said:


> That's what happens when you punch your computer through the wall lol


Fuck my life atsch


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Fuck my life atsch


 10pm mate.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Ritchie won.

Richard Smith d Joel Camilleri.

JUST GOING LIFE ON TV NOW


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> 10pm mate.


Channel nine? Please make this shit end :sad5


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

Sounds like they're saying they're going live for Opetaia's fight. Should be soon


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Channel nine? Please make this shit end :sad5


On the on-line coverage they said it is going to TV NOW.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Stream for those aren't near a TV

http://www.9jumpin.com.au/show/nrlfootyshow/


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

The NRL is on GEM and has about 5 minutes to go - surely that's where the fights will come on?

Nothing coming through on the on-line stream anymore. Must be beer and nibbles time at The Pavilion.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Spider said:


> Ritchie won.
> 
> Richard Smith d Joel Camilleri.
> 
> JUST GOING LIFE ON TV NOW


Tipped it! Nice upset there. 6-0 Smith


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

zelky said:


> Stream for those aren't near a TV
> 
> http://www.9jumpin.com.au/show/nrlfootyshow/


"Live stream to return soon"?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> "Live stream to return soon"?


Good question? We are about to get it on TV here though.

It says on promotional blurb on the purple page *Feature fights stream from 10:00pm*

So yes, it ought to come back on.


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

JohnH said:


> "Live stream to return soon"?


Nothing happening - you're in the right place.

The next bout can't start before 10 AEST
So 15 minutes


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

tylerdurden said:


> Nothing happening - you're in the right place


Ok thanks. Using hola.

When is Browne expected on?


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Found a couple of UK streams too. Saying they'll be up around 1pm (UK time) for the Browne fight.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Ok thanks. Using hola.
> 
> When is Browne expected on?


There's 3 fights left.

The first fight from 10 pm is probably Opetaia's fight - 4 rounds.

That leaves Browne's over 10 rounds and then Tomlinson's over 10 rounds.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> There's 3 fights left.
> 
> The first fight from 10 pm is probably Opetaia's fight - 4 rounds.
> 
> That leaves Browne's over 10 rounds and then Tomlinson's over 10 rounds.


Thanks very much.


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

JohnH said:


> Ok thanks. Using hola.
> 
> When is Browne expected on?


The 9jumpin stream has been really good. Recommend just checking that for the fight streams as they come up
Think Browne's is actually 12 rounds, but would be surprised if it went that Long


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Nothing coming up yet. :-(


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Channel nine? Please make this shit end :sad5


Yep. On 9.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Yep. On 9.


Those cunts are still on it. I've gone to bed, this is a shit Friday evening.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Those cunts are still on it. I've gone to bed, this is a shit Friday evening.


Go check the light in the fridge is working.


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

We on!!!!!


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Woohoo http://www.9jumpin.com.au/show/nrlfootyshow/latest/2015/august/footy-show-fight-night/ now working for me!!


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Just crossed to the boxing. It is on GEM in Melbourne.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Jai Opetaia vs Rob Manual fight up next.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Cracking quality stream.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Cracking quality stream.


It is good. I'm going to keep watching the stream for this fight. But might go to the TV for the mains.


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

JohnH said:


> Cracking quality stream.


:cheers


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Short but sweet.

Still raw as can be. Still hasn't got a jab. But great athlete and hopefully the rest will come with experience.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Jai looked quite good there against a can. He moves very well and has quick hands. Love that he is a southpaw also.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Opetaia looks decent especially for his age. Is he likely to "make waves"??


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Opetaia looks decent especially for his age. Is he likely to "make waves"??


He needs to learn to jab first. Very raw. But could be anything if he is progressed slowly.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Interesting defence from Browne.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Lucas is looking very average tbh.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Browne need to up the tempo here. 4th round coming up.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Lucas is looking very average tbh.


He's in danger of getting beaten here.


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

Go Julius!!! 5 days notice lol


----------



## tcw77 (Jul 26, 2013)

man, He just looks confused by Long size


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Saying earlier he has a problem with his right hand. No excuse. If this goes to points then Browne is likely to lose. 

This is why I said it could be a banana skin for him.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

7th round coming up.


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

JohnH said:


> Saying earlier he has a problem with his right hand. No excuse. If this goes to points then Browne is likely to lose.
> 
> This is why I said it could be a banana skin for him.


If it goes to points Browne is guaranteed to win - hometown decision.
Julius likely to gas though


----------



## TheSpaceDuke (Jun 27, 2012)

Long doesn't look too interested in winning anymore. Did Mick Gatto have a word to his corner?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

I havent been scoring properly but Browne is behind


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Stream starting to jump and buffer :-(


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

JohnH said:


> Stream starting to jump and buffer :-(


Good here, but Julius has stopped fighting


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

tylerdurden said:


> Good here, but Julius has stopped fighting


Missed the knockdown.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke (Jun 27, 2012)

Listen to Hadley making out that punches have done the damage. Long is just an unfit part timer who is exhausted. And sorry but Lucas Browne is not world class


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Boom!!

Was never in any doubt! :bart


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Shit ugly fight. Browne got the win and that's about it.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Long did very well considering he took the fight at 5 days notice, Browne looked poor for much of the fight, got a decent workout though.

Agree @Spider not the greatest of fights.


----------



## dillinja (Jun 6, 2012)

The fights already happened hasn't it?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Long did very well considering he took the fight at 5 days notice, Browne looked poor for much of the fight, got a decent workout though.
> 
> Agree @Spider not the greatest of fights.


Hard to gauge because of the size and awkwardness of Long. But IMO if that version of Browne turns up against Chaegev he will lose badly.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Supported Browne since early on but really struggling to find the positives in that win for him. Long buzzed him early on too. Lucas seems to have reached his peak. Still no head movement and easily hit. Why does he keep damaging his right hand in fights? Technique issue? With a tall fighter letting him in like that Lucas should have been able to take full advantage. Imagine Lucas against the Furys and Klits that know how to jab with their reach! He'd have zero answer.

He will be criticised for this performance. I don't think it can be blamed on ring rust and a hand injury. Chagaev will spit him out on that performance and sounds like that's his next fight.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Spider said:


> Hard to gauge because of the size and awkwardness of Long. But IMO if that version of Browne turns up against Chaegev he will lose badly.


Completely agree.

Browne still has a god awful jab, needs a lot of work on that.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Completely agree.
> 
> Browne still has a god awful jab, needs a lot of work on that.


I don't think I even saw the jab tonight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Im afraid to say he is just miles away from world level.

Years ago somebody like browne would of been content battling it out regulary for the commenwealth and national title.but now everybody wants that world shot.

Chagaev is a skilled heavy as well.it won't end well for browne,but good luck to him.i like him.


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

Julius (the Chef from NZ who took the fight on 5 days notice) gassed badly. 
Lucas was talking all kinds of smack to Wilder for taking 9 rounds to get rid of Molina, then he shows us that?


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

tylerdurden said:


> Julius (the Chef from NZ who took the fight on 5 days notice) gassed badly.
> Lucas was talking all kinds of smack to Wilder for taking 9 rounds to get rid of Molina, then he shows us that?


Exactly, already got in "broken thumb" excuse.

I'm a huge fan of Browne as many know, however that was awful.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> I don't think I even saw the jab tonight.


"Threw" it about 4 times the whole fight. Looks like a cat throwing a paw out at a ball of wool.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

dillinja said:


> The fights already happened hasn't it?


:nod


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Very dissapointing performance from Browne. No jab, no head movement, no straight rights, no body work & limited defence. 

Now I think finally you all can see what a great job Hatton have done getting Browne to a mandatory....


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Got news said:


> Very dissapointing performance from Browne. No jab, no head movement, no straight rights, no body work & limited defence.
> 
> Now I think finally you all can see what a great job Hatton have done getting Browne to a mandatory....


And no overall work rate! Punching in singles and not applying pressure when he should.


----------



## tylerdurden (Jun 30, 2015)

Got news said:


> Very dissapointing performance from Browne. No jab, no head movement, no straight rights, no body work & limited defence.
> 
> Now I think finally you all can see what a great job Hatton have done getting Browne to a mandatory....


When 3 of your last 5 fights before a "World Title" are Clarence Tillman, Chauncy Welliver and Julius Long, Hatton and his team have worked miracles


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Tomlinson jas definitely reached his ceiling, he doesn't have the power or skills to keep the good guys off him or win in a fire fight.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Tomlinson jas definitely reached his ceiling, he doesn't have the power or skills to keep the good guys off him or win in a fire fight.


Crap decision. Tomlinson lost that fight 7-3 or 6-4.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Tomlinson jas definitely reached his ceiling, he doesn't have the power or skills to keep the good guys off him or win in a fire fight.


Who did you have winning that?

Hometown decision for mine.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

> Thankyou to everyone for the support, I broke my thumb in the first round and had to work through it, I hope you all enjoyed the fight 23-0
> 
> - Lucas Browne (@bigdaddybrowne1) August 14, 2015


----------



## 67_special (May 1, 2014)

Spider said:


> Who did you have winning that?
> 
> Hometown decision for mine.


Shit decision. Tomlinson got a gift


----------



## rocco (May 30, 2013)

JohnH said:


> Completely agree.
> 
> Browne still has a god awful jab, needs a lot of work on that.


Brown has a god awful everything. It is now clear why Hatton has had him warehoused. The bloke is awful. Hatton is a genius, to get a Fighter with such limited
skill to any form of world title shot is beyond belief.
As for the Tomlinson debacle, just when local fighters get another chance at free to air exposure, again boxing manages to shoot itself in the foot.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Full Fight*






*Starts half way through the second round, however not much missed.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Aussie boxing i am disappoint


Ray hadley should never be aÄºlowed to talk boxing again either


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Wow. Aguelo won that 7 - 3 at least in my opinion, he was much more disciplined and effective and had a buttload more power. Overall i think it was a good night of exposure, at least they weren't all one round blowouts.


----------



## Totalpac (Nov 1, 2014)

I really try not to criticize, but thought Browne looked like he had gone backwards. Was expecting him to look in the best shape of his life and look crisp but looked the opposite. I missed his weight, was it his normal?

To be allowed inside like without even having to earn it, then not seemingly have any body attack to speak of was poor in my opinion. Really hoping the broken thumb threw him completely off his game and that was the reasoning for his performance. 

I was giving him a chance with Chagaev before that but If that is his last before him then I think he's in a bit of trouble.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Totalpac said:


> I really try not to criticize, but thought Browne looked like he had gone backwards. Was expecting him to look in the best shape of his life and look crisp but looked the opposite. I missed his weight, was it his normal?
> 
> To be allowed inside like without even having to earn it, then not seemingly have any body attack to speak of was poor in my opinion. Really hoping the broken thumb threw him completely off his game and that was the reasoning for his performance.
> 
> I was giving him a chance with Chagaev before that but If that is his last before him then I think he's in a bit of trouble.


Lucas Browne was 255.25 pounds. Almost exactly the same weight as he was Nov last year when he fought Welliver.

Hard to say how much the broken thumb would have hindered him. But he looked very ordinary.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Browne needs a lot of work. Will got a gift poor look for Aussie boxing.


----------



## Got news (May 23, 2013)

Totalpac said:


> I really try not to criticize, but thought Browne looked like he had gone backwards. Was expecting him to look in the best shape of his life and look crisp but looked the opposite. I missed his weight, was it his normal?
> 
> To be allowed inside like without even having to earn it, then not seemingly have any body attack to speak of was poor in my opinion. Really hoping the broken thumb threw him completely off his game and that was the reasoning for his performance.
> 
> I was giving him a chance with Chagaev before that but If that is his last before him then I think he's in a bit of trouble.


Gone backwards training with Jeff Fenech.

Browne no longer has a jab of any sort, no body work and zero defence or anything good really.

I'll give Browne 3 rounds to stop Chagaev before Chagaev blows him out.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

It seems most are bagging the crap out of this televised card and it's a not good look if we want Aus Boxing to crack into the mainstream on FTA. No problems at all with the undercard which was brilliant btw but just watching the last 2 fights with a couple mates open to boxing, you get the sort of like 'do you actually follow this stuff??' look


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Boxing fans in general are a very negative group of people i have found. This wasn't a spectacular card but it was fan friendly action and apart from a pretty dodgy decision it was without controversy and a good reflection of the sport imo. good work to channel 9 and hopefully this is one of many more fta broadcasts to come.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Boxing fans in general are a very negative group of people i have found. This wasn't a spectacular card but it was fan friendly action and apart from a pretty dodgy decision it was without controversy and a good reflection of the sport imo. good work to channel 9 and hopefully this is one of many more fta broadcasts to come.


I agree. Two mates lobbed last night in time to watch the last two fights and enjoyed it. Neither are big boxing fans, though one watches MMA, and they were smart enough to think Tomlinson got a home town decision, but they enjoyed the fights none the less.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

Lucas Browne -

"Fuck all the haters. I had a shit night with one hand, and still managed to get the ko win. Iâ€™ve got a lot of work to do but fuck the haters."


----------



## TheSpaceDuke (Jun 27, 2012)

JohnH said:


> Lucas Browne -
> 
> "Fuck all the haters. I had a shit night with one hand, and still managed to get the ko win. Iâ€™ve got a lot of work to do but fuck the haters."


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

TheSpaceDuke said:


>


:rofl


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

TheSpaceDuke said:


>


:lol: Seriously though, I do feel for the big fella. He's doing the best he can with limited skills. He knows it wasn't a good performance yet gets subjected to all the social media trolls that feel the need to tell him directly how shite he is.

He talks about having work to do and improvement but I actually think we would have seen that by now if it was going to come. Fenech just needs to help him fight smart with his limited ability.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> :lol: Seriously though, I do feel for the big fella. He's doing the best he can with limited skills. He knows it wasn't a good performance yet gets subjected to all the social media trolls that feel the need to tell him directly how shite he is.
> 
> He talks about having work to do and improvement but I actually think we would have seen that by now if it was going to come. Fenech just needs to help him fight smart with his limited ability.


 I wonder if 1 or maybe more of them are Sallywinder?:think


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

> Jeff Fenech-
> 
> Just to all you people who are talking about the fight nite and the ones who are bagging it we all have opinions and I respect them but Brian you did a great job first up and it will only get better now it's up to the Victorian boxing board to make a statement first reverse the decision and them find judges who now the trade judges who judge on punches landed not on a bias reasons as was clear to see on Friday clean up now or it will be to late


Sad to see an underwhelming HW fight and a judging error take away from an otherwise good night of Aussie Boxing :deal


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Browne says he broke his thumb with the first right hand he threw >>>

â€œIt was a bit of a struggle with my thumb. I think I did it literally the first time I threw my right hand. It was definitely in the first round.

â€œI hope my thumb heals quickly because looking forward to getting back into training as soon as I can. I need to iron a few things out but Iâ€™m ready to work.â€

Manager Matt Clark added: â€œFull credit to Julius. He told me he had been in training, looking for an opportunity and he really grabbed it with both hands. Lucas got the win and had to grit it out.

â€œHopefully the thumb isnâ€™t too bad. We will obviously have to get it looked at. Iâ€™m happy that he gutted it out and got the result.

â€œThereâ€™s things to work on and we will address that. He has nine rounds under his belt now and thatâ€™s to our advantage.â€

http://www.ringnews24.com/2015/08/1...efeats-julius-long-in-melbourne/#.VdDt2hEViUk


----------



## rusty nails (May 21, 2013)

it looked to me like browne wanted to get some rounds under his belt then halfway through he realised he was in a fight. you could see fenech in the corner getting the shits with him. 
Ive got to say this is where i get pissed off with the people criticizing league players for "taking over their sport" and meanwhile when so called "real fighters" are given the opportunity they serve up this shit. i mean this was a guy supposed to be staking his claim for a WORLD TITLE for fucks sake. he was given a precious opportunity to showcase what he can do to an audience of millions and it was 9 rounds of him placidly waddling after a journeyman who gets beaten every second fight?? and for what its worth i think SBW beats the living fuck out of browne


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

rusty nails said:


> it looked to me like browne wanted to get some rounds under his belt then halfway through he realised he was in a fight. you could see fenech in the corner getting the shits with him.
> Ive got to say this is where i get pissed off with the people criticizing league players for "taking over their sport" and meanwhile when so called "real fighters" are given the opportunity they serve up this shit. i mean this was a guy supposed to be staking his claim for a WORLD TITLE for fucks sake. he was given a precious opportunity to showcase what he can do to an audience of millions and it was 9 rounds of him placidly waddling after a journeyman who gets beaten every second fight?? and for what its worth i think SBW beats the living fuck out of browne


The way Browne strolled around during the early rounds it did look like he was intentionally getting some rounds out of Long. But then Long started throwing a few from the hip and connecting with them, and you could almost hear Browne saying to himself "stuff this, I've got to get this guy out of here."


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

Sports people need to deactivate their Twitter accounts and stay away from social media. 

The time and effort some of them put into arguing with trolls is a complete waste.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Catch up interview with Lucas 1 week after the Long fight. The interviewer says it was difficult for Browne to get inside Long's jab....What fucking jab :lol:
Interesting that Lucas feels more comfortable fighting on the outside but Fenech has been getting him used to fighting in close. Fighting on the outside wont work against the big boys.

Also says Lucas is heading back to Perth soon. Wont be training with Fenech if that happens.


----------



## JohnH (May 22, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Catch up interview with Lucas 1 week after the Long fight. The interviewer says it was difficult for Browne to get inside Long's jab....What fucking jab :lol:
> Interesting that Lucas feels more comfortable fighting on the outside but Fenech has been getting him used to fighting in close. Fighting on the outside wont work against the big boys.
> 
> Also says Lucas is heading back to Perth soon. Wont be training with Fenech if that happens.


I despair when I think what might have been for Browne had he moved over to Europe 2 years ago and teamed up with Hearn, Warren Sauerland or even Hennesey.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sounds like the thumb is only a 4 week set-back for Browne. Which is a positive. Sounds also like the Fenech - Browne 'marriage' is well and truly on the rocks - if not over already.


----------

